# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My AquaCube



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

pic is taken with NIKON CoolPix 5200

comments are welcome...









Tank Spec :
Size : 60 x 60 x 60 (cm)
Volume : 216L or 57 gallon
Light : 216W (3 x 36W PL Opple 6700K, 3 x 36W PL Dymax 12000K)
Temp : 24 - 26 C 
Substrate : Silica Sand (7 - 10 cm)
Base Fertilizer : 2 x JBL AquaBasis Plus
Liquid Fertilizer : Tropica Master Grow
CO2 system : 3 kg (with bubble counter, reactor, regulator); 3 bps non-stop 
filter : Canister filter Atman 3337 
water change : once every two weeks

Water Parameter : 
pH : 6.8 
kH : 4 
gH : 4 
NO2 : 0 
NO3 : 20

Plants : 
_Anubias barteri "coffeefolia" 
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelli" 
Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite" 
Anubias heterophylla 
Cryptocoryne undulata "Broad Leaves"
Cryptocoryne usteriana 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Mi Oya" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
Cryptocoryne walkeri "lutea" 
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens" 
Marsilea hirsuta 
Microsorum pteropus "Narrow" 
Microsorum pteropus "Red"_

Shrimps : 
_Neocaridina sp. "Taiwan" _

Snails : 
_Neritina sp._

Fish : 
_Barbus titea 
Rasbora heteromorpha_


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is really cool. can you give us a full frontal shot too? i'm loving the layout!!


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just set up my cube..... same setup just smaller... 30g oceanic. Very nice.... your tank gives me a good idea on how I want mine to look. please more pics


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry for a late reply, it took some times after the trimming periods, here they are...







Comments are welcome









Left View









Right View









Top View









The Plants








a. Anubias barteri "coffeefolia" 
b. Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelli" 
c. Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite" 
d. Anubias heterophylla 
e. Cryptocoryne undulata "Broad Leaves"
f. Cryptocoryne usteriana 
g. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko" 
h. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Mi Oya" 
i. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
j. Cryptocoryne walkeri "lutea" 
k. Cryptocoryne x willisii 
l. Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens" 
m. Marsilea hirsuta 
n. Microsorum pteropus "Narrow" 
o. Microsorum pteropus "Red"

Almost all of the plants are from Tropica









Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice texture and density of plants. Post more updates


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Sadly, the scape already collapsed. Most of the Crypts grow like crazy, Microsorum grow out of control.


----------

